# Linka Star



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

I noticed that the blue linka star is a advanced aquarist species. But a lot of reef keepers have them.

what is so hard about them?


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe that there isn't suitable food for them to find in aquariums. To keep them alive you need to hand feed them meat which can be hard to do. As far as I know a lot of people have them due to the fact they are sold as beginner things however if not cared for correctly they will eventually just waste away.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I assume your talking about Linckia stars. But i think the reason why is becuase of its propensity to acquire and host parasitic snails and becuase, like any star, it doesnt tolerate water param changes


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Linckias are very fragile compared to most other stars, and get bruised very easily in transport. As such, they almost never arrive in good shape, and are highly prone to infections which make them practically melt away in just a few days. The ones which survive all that tend to starve.
Blue Linckias = a bad investment.


----------

